
DBCLI – Modern Suite of Database CLIs - amjith
http://www.dbcli.com/
======
git-pull
Thanks Jonathan Slenders for the solid library backing these:
[https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-
toolkit](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-toolkit)

See also:
[https://github.com/jonathanslenders/ptpython](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/ptpython),
[https://github.com/jonathanslenders/pymux](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/pymux),
[https://github.com/jonathanslenders/pyvim](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/pyvim)

~~~
amjith
Indeed. Prompt-toolkit was instrumental in the design of all these tools. :)

------
AtlasLion
Been using pgcli for a while. Fantastic tool. Thanks for the numerous hours
working on this!

------
herewulf
Interesting. If I were still working with Oracle, I'd love to see a sqlplus
replacement. It has to be one of the most braindead CLIs ever, yet is too
often instrumental to getting some actual work done with the shell et al.

~~~
oblio
I doubt that it's going to happen. People working with Oracle are generally
not the kind that would start Open Source projects. If they are, also
generally, they won't work with Oracle for long.

~~~
Annatar
Thankfully there are exceptions. Not everyone is trying to be hip. When one
needs to build seriously bullet proof, robust systems which must handle
extreme amounts of data and do it very fast, Oracle database in RAC
configuration is the way to go, and a CLI SQL client is the tool to get there.

~~~
oblio
Is there a good Oracle CLI client available somewhere, then?

~~~
Annatar
Possibly, but I’m still stuck automating using SQL*Plus. If it just had
libreadline [CURSOR UP] history functionality, it would be really powerful
(the official documentation on it is 600+ pages). pgsql and Vertica databases
don’t need any more client enhancements, but the one database which does
doesn’t get one. Talk about a missed market opportunity!

~~~
oblio
You're assuming that most DBA's or companies using Oracle would pay for more
powerful CLI. In my experience with Oracle DBA's, most just use SQLDeveloper.

~~~
Annatar
Can't use SQLDeveloper to automate, because you can't call a Java GUI to run
SQL and PL/SQL code inside of an OS package postinstall since it has to run in
a headless environment. And if you're automating that way, you want a powerful
command line SQL client while you're automating, otherwise it's a pain in the
ass to switch back and forth.

------
aviv
Interesting niche and approach. Thanks for pgcli btw. Good luck!

~~~
amjith
Thank you!

------
em500
Any plans for a sqlite version?

~~~
amjith
One of the core devs have expressed interest in creating an sqlite version.
But work hasn't started. If you would like to chip in we would be happy to
support you in every which way.

------
kenshaw
Or just use usql.

    
    
        go get -u github.com/xo/usql
    

Autocompletion is the only feature it doesn't have compared to these, and it's
significantly easier to work with, and works with more databases.
Autocompletion will be done early next year.

~~~
amjith
> it's significantly easier to work with

Can you please elaborate?

~~~
kenshaw
Same command syntax as psql, so no need to learn a new tool. A single command
line client that works with every database, so there's no need to have
multiple binaries installed. It's a single static binary, so it can be copied
and used from anywhere -- no need for endless pip dependencies.

------
Annatar
And the one database whose client needs [CURSOR UP] history and
autocompletion, Oracle, isn't listed.

Vertica doesn't need an added value client: her client is already pretty good
out of the box.

~~~
fiddlerwoaroof
Rlwrap can be used to give history to arbitrary cli apps

